# Government to end all covid restrictions a month early



## Amity Island (Feb 9, 2022)

"Provided the current encouraging trends in the data continue, it is my expectation that we will be able to end the last domestic restrictions - including the legal requirement to self-isolate if you test positive - a full month early."









						Covid: Self-isolation law could be scrapped in England this month
					

The rules are due to end in March - but that could be brought forward if "encouraging trends continue".



					www.bbc.com


----------



## AnnSebastian (Feb 9, 2022)

Amity Island said:


> "Provided the current encouraging trends in the data continue, it is my expectation that we will be able to end the last domestic restrictions - including the legal requirement to self-isolate if you test positive - a full month early."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm…


----------



## nonethewiser (Feb 9, 2022)

Mixed feelings about it, was shopping earlier & still wear mask in public places.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 10, 2022)

nonethewiser said:


> Mixed feelings about it, was shopping earlier & still wear mask in public places.



Which helps protect those around you if _you_ have Covid, but doesn’t have much effect to protect you, of course.

I think this early lifting of restrictions, and lack of requirement to self-isolate (even if you know you are carrying sars cov 2) will have a very negative effect on the clinically vulnerable. many of whom may no longer feel able to go out


----------



## Eddy Edson (Feb 10, 2022)

And if that doesn't look like it's enough to save BJ, he'll buy everybody a pony.


----------



## AndBreathe (Feb 10, 2022)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Which helps protect those around you if _you_ have Covid, but doesn’t have much effect to protect you, of course.
> 
> I think this early lifting of restrictions, and lack of requirement to self-isolate (even if you know you are carrying sars cov 2) will have a very negative effect on the clinically vulnerable. many of whom may no longer feel able to go out



I haven't seen anything referring to the availability of PFT or PCR testing on an ad-hoc, individual driven (as opposed to HCP instructed) basis.  When LFTs are withdrawn from such wide use, Jo Public will not really have a means to confirm Covid or anything else.

That time must come surely.  The costs of these millions of LFTs being used for no clinical reason can't be sustainable.  The number of folks attending for boosters stating they test daily, because they can, would blow a reasonable person's mind.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 10, 2022)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> I think this early lifting of restrictions, and lack of requirement to self-isolate (even if you know you are carrying sars cov 2) will have a very negative effect on the clinically vulnerable. many of whom may no longer feel able to go out


This is a purely political move, plus of course everyone will assume it begins immediately rather than in two weeks time. I don't think it's just the clinically vulnerable who will feel unsafe, there is a large number of people who will probably feel it is too risky to go to pubs, restaurants, cinemas etc. for a good few months yet - whatever people think of that, it's a personal assessment of risk. I've always found it interesting that this attitude to risk - whether to yourself or others - appears to have become divided down right/left lines - the more rabid anti-everything you are, the further to the right of the political spectrum you are likely to be. Not just here, but clearly the same in the US and many other countries.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 10, 2022)

AndBreathe said:


> The number of folks attending for boosters stating they test daily, because they can, would blow a reasonable person's mind.



The devaluing of things which are offered freely can be quite upsetting


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Feb 10, 2022)

Northerner said:


> This is a purely political move, plus of course everyone will assume it begins immediately rather than in two weeks time.


Which hasn't even be properly announced yet. All we've had is that BJ would like to do it, if things go as he thinks they seem to be going.


----------



## travellor (Feb 10, 2022)

It's a classical ploy.

Instead of the public being united talking about whether Boris stood  behind his rules in lockdown, and should be leaving or not, throw a distraction into the crowd, and encourage them turn on each other, rather than him.
We'll hear all the extremes of  language and opinions now.

It doesn't even have to happen, it's out there, and the polarisation will be the focus.
Occasionally he gets something right, when it suits him to.


----------



## travellor (Feb 10, 2022)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> The devaluing of things which are offered freely can be quite upsetting



Randox, among others supplying, seemed to have interesting results in revenue and profits.
Nothing seemed to have been free, we all paid for the tests supplied.
The fit to fly tests seem to have been eye watering expensive.
I wonder what they charged for the NHS supplied tests?


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Feb 10, 2022)

travellor said:


> Instead of the public being united talking about whether Boris stood behind his rules in lockdown, and should be leaving or not, throw a distraction into the crowd, and encourage them turn on each other, rather than him.


And (just as important) it's really popular with Conservative MPs. As you say, doesn't matter if it happens (so long as they can come up with a reason for it not being quite the right time).


----------



## travellor (Feb 10, 2022)

Bruce Stephens said:


> And (just as important) it's really popular with Conservative MPs. As you say, doesn't matter if it happens (so long as they can come up with a reason for it not being quite the right time).



That's the easy bit.
Blame the patsies who vocally objected.
Keep the mob infighting.


----------



## travellor (Feb 10, 2022)

Depends entirely on the pandemic.
If it's something like a sniffle, probably.
If it's a virus cultured in monkeys that are set free from a bio weapons lab, and 48 hours later the majority of us are living dead mutants eating the survivors, I think a lockdown would be an under reaction.


----------



## travellor (Feb 10, 2022)

Amity Island said:


> That would be my strategy too. No lockdowns/restrictions for a cold, but if it came to it and there was a pandemic (that didn't for example need a 24/7 national tv and media campaign like the current one to let everyone know) e.g it would be blatantly obvious we were in a serious situation, then some form of strategy would be required.


I was ready for the monkeys when China first hit the news.


----------



## mikeyB (Feb 10, 2022)

This news came as a complete surprise the governments in Wales, Northern Ireland an Scotland. It came as a complete surprise to the SAGE Committee, too. I suspect when he does consult epidemiologists he will change his mind. And blame someone else for supplying him with false information. For sure, Scotland won't abandon isolation after infection, only a lunatic would abandon that. 

As Northerner has said, this is is entirely a political decision, a smokescreen to distract from Johnson's difficulties. Or being yet again exposed as a liar. Another example of him making it up as he goes along.


----------



## rayray119 (Feb 10, 2022)

Well if test postibe at any point them im isouting anyway.


----------



## Windy (Feb 10, 2022)

travellor said:


> Depends entirely on the pandemic.
> If it's something like a sniffle, probably.
> If it's a virus cultured in monkeys that are set free from a bio weapons lab, and 48 hours later the majority of us are living dead mutants eating the survivors, I think a lockdown would be an under reaction.


That reminds me, I must finish building that anti-zombie refuge in the cupboard under the stairs


----------



## nonethewiser (Feb 11, 2022)

Northerner said:


> This is a purely political move, plus of course everyone will assume it begins immediately rather than in two weeks time. I don't think it's just the clinically vulnerable who will feel unsafe, there is a large number of people who will probably feel it is too risky to go to pubs, restaurants, cinemas etc. for a good few months yet - whatever people think of that, it's a personal assessment of risk. I've always found it interesting that this attitude to risk - whether to yourself or others - appears to have become divided down right/left lines - the more rabid anti-everything you are, the further to the right of the political spectrum you are likely to be. Not just here, but clearly the same in the US and many other countries.



Those people dont matter when it comes to political gain, diversion tactics by BJ nothing else.


----------



## travellor (Feb 11, 2022)

Windy said:


> That reminds me, I must finish building that anti-zombie refuge in the cupboard under the stairs



Mine is still full of toilet rolls.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 11, 2022)

What the world's experts think of the decision:









						‘Why so fast?’: world experts react to England ending Covid curbs
					

Political rather than scientific choices lie behind England’s decision to lift restrictions, say specialists




					www.theguardian.com


----------

